# Specs for adjusting flusher skids?



## Masterpiece (Mar 29, 2010)

Hey guys, I've been searching on this but still feel a bit lost. I have a used set (2.5/3.0) of adjustable flushers (BTE I believe).

Anyway, I've only used them on 2 non profit projects and in a couple of corners they worked pretty well but on others, not so much. 

I know factors like pressure, the quality of the drywall hanging, etc makes a difference but all that aside, is there a way to know if the skids need adjusting? I won't be on another project for months probably so I'll have plenty of time to learn more about adjusting these things. 

I just didn't know if you could take a feeler gauge or measure the location of the skids in relation to the wings or something.

Thanks guys,

Jeremy


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

If they've adjustable, then likely BTE.

It's been mentioned at times about the adjusting of them, but no one has posted a good 'how-to' - that I know of. Maybe someone else knows if such exists here. If not, contact BTE directly on it?


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Btw, if you do find out from such as BTE, let us know what they say. It'll be maybe the 1st topic in awhile that someone around here hasn't already posted an answer to at some point.


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

I have yet to see a flusher that you didnt have to clean up after, even with crews that have been running them for years. Thats why I tossed mine and went back to roller and glazer. :thumbup:


----------



## Masterpiece (Mar 29, 2010)

Lol, and yes I agree with JustMe, I was actually a little surprised to not see a little more info on adjusting skids but seeing how some view flushers/glazers as throw away tools, I understand. Plus it's just one of those things that you learn when you're in the trade. 

I also plan to just grab one or two new flushers to play with, but the non adjustable ones for now just so i don't screw up the alignment. 

I'll see if I can get anything out of BTE but I'll have to call as they don't seem to have an email address on their contact page.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Magic said:


> I have yet to see a flusher that you didnt have to clean up after, even with crews that have been running them for years. Thats why I tossed mine and went back to roller and glazer. :thumbup:


You're confusing me here a bit, Magic. Are you meaning either your 'flusher' or 'glazer' to mean 'angle head'? Or by 'glazer' are you meaning 'direct flusher'?


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Masterpiece said:


> I'll see if I can get anything out of BTE but I'll have to call as they don't seem to have an email address on their contact page.


I'm seeing an email address link in the middle of this page: http://www.betterthanevertools.com/contact-us.php


----------



## Masterpiece (Mar 29, 2010)

Lol you're right. Just sent them a message, thanks!


----------

